
Jaguar Land Rover to build electric cars at UK factory - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-jaguarlandrover-britain/jaguar-land-rover-to-build-electric-cars-at-uk-factory-report-idUSKCN1TU0YB
======
ggm
They'll leak oil. It might have to be peanut oil, but they'll find a way. It
would be good if they returned to true roots and used screws to hold the body
together and aircon was a flap under the windscreen with wire mesh underneath

~~~
tomatotomato37
Heh, I was half expecting the top comment to be something about their
reliability. British boutique auto manufacturers have many virtues, but
electronics is not one of them.

------
Theodores
The existing EV model is made by Magna Steyr in Austria - contract
manufacturing in cars, who knew?

The Land Rover Defender is going to be made in Slovakia. Recently the Ford
engine plant in South Wales announced closing time, they supplied the diesels
that JLR used.

The existing XJ saloon is ending production at Castle Bromwich next month. So
it looks like the new EV line will be put in there rather than Pune India,
Slovakia or anywhere else more favourable.

The break up of Jaguar from British Leyland was a bit political and there are
facilities that Jaguar ended up with such as the press plant that served the
wider BL group. Then the Ford ownership changed it again, sharing Ford Mondeo
platforms and engines.

Brexit is currently not happening too well, the no-deal option is off the menu
somewhat, the government are in-between leaders and business still has to
happen. This EV XJ saloon is not intended to sell in vast numbers relatively
speaking.

~~~
chrisseaton
> the no-deal option is off the menu somewhat

Both the candidates for Prime Minister say they’d implement no-deal if
required.

~~~
Theodores
It's not up to them, parliament has to vote and there is no majority for no-
deal. A new election with a fresh roster of MPs could change that but 2/3rds
of Parliament would need to vote for an election.

If you read some far-right rag then no-deal is just around the corner. But
there is some semblance of democracy preventing that.

~~~
chrisseaton
I think you’re somewhat dangerously in denial if you think there is no chance
of no-deal at the moment.

The government’s legal opinion is that no-deal is the default and is what will
be implemented if nothing else is voted for, and this is also what the BBC
believe to be the case, although you will also find alternative opinions
including the Speaker.

This is why there is talk of sending the Commons home - so that the default
happens and there is no-deal.

MPs have to vote _for_ something to avoid no-deal. And as you say, there’s no
majority for anything so nothing is being voted for.

------
olivermarks
I suspect Geely will buy JLR from Tata after the debacle with the huge diesel
plant they built in 2014 and market collapse in China with Chinese built
Jaguars. It's a very difficult time for car manufacturers and given that the
largest market is China and they have most of the raw materials this is likely
to ultimately be a kit assembly plant

------
chrisseaton
> followed by a sport utility vehicle

I am praying that this is a new electric Defender.

------
amriksohata
About time, they cocked up on the whole carrying ok with diesel thing

------
pjc50
Bit thin given that this is a preannouncement of an announcement, but good
news. There's been a lot of chaos in the industry in advance of Brexit.

